
Nietzsche, the middle period - Caveman_Coder
http://www.3ammagazine.com/3am/nietzsche-middle-period/
======
smallnamespace
Strains of Nietzsche's thought seems to underlie the political extremes of
both left and right, particularly right now:

\- The death of Christian tradition and morality, which (despite its de facto
shortcomings) provided a common moral framework and language that let people
talk to one another

\- The loss of meaning and one possible responsible response, which is to
generate your _own_ meaning independent of the morality of others. Note that
this thinking helps justify both revolutionaries and reactionaries, since you
are heroic for rejecting societal norms.

Jordan Peterson discusses Nietzsche in many of his videos, e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgBuOQL1VYY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgBuOQL1VYY)

~~~
AnthonBerg
cut out the middle man [https://www.amazon.com/s/?field-
keywords=nietzche](https://www.amazon.com/s/?field-keywords=nietzche)

